# Bay Area 240sx meets



## HWY_1_FUN (Apr 20, 2004)

I am a new member and I was wondering if there ws any bay area 240 or nissan meets anytime soon. I live about 40 north of san fran and my firend is in i-club.com and i was just wondering if there was any meets or clubs around the bay area. I have a nissan 240sx.

Thanks


----------

